
Trash your romaine lettuce and don’t eat any in restaurants, says the CDC - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/11/trash-your-romaine-lettuce-and-dont-eat-any-in-restaurants-says-the-cdc/
======
ourcat
This could be just the tip of the iceberg.

